# Incoming: a female ENFP!



## Coffee Soap (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! 
It's weird for me to not introduce myself in lots of detail but since I'm trying not to give many personal details away on here, just so I can talk freely without being tracked down by too many real-life acquaintances.
But anyways, I'm a girl turning 18 this year. Due to various insecurities and pressure to make career/future decisions, I haven't been the sparkliest ENFP cookie for the last little while but I'm an ENFP nonetheless. I'm super interested in the people part of psychology & I spend hours reading about the MBTI types so I know this is a great place for me.  I look forward to joining in on discussions and learning oodles about myself and all of you out there! Please feel free to message me whenever. See you around!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Coffee Soap and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Coffee Soap. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Prometheus92 (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to PerC!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome, my dear!


----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

TOO COOL. I'm an ENFP as well turning 18 next month! Welcome welcome :}


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

All the male INTJ's after hearing of your arrival...










Welcome.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome young female ENFP.
Have fun here!
Sincerely,
old female ENFP
:tongue:


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

Incoming: A welcoming INTJ!


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Hi! How awesome of you to join. I hope you'll find your way around here soon, since there's lots to talk about and many like-minded people to meet!


----------

